
Mozilla gives $100k to fund Antifa email - rusher81572
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPgyTzqDJhM
======
rusher81572
Here is the article that the video author did not include in the show notes:

[https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/10/03/mozilla-awards-
half...](https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2017/10/03/mozilla-awards-half-million-
open-source-projects/)

[https://steemit.com/news/@laststand/mozilla-donates-
usd100k-...](https://steemit.com/news/@laststand/mozilla-donates-usd100k-to-
riseup-antifa)

